# Pressure Washer Wand Guide



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone ever use anything like this?
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200447712_200447712

I know it looks a lil DIY but for the $25 it would save me some time on the decks and give it a more uniform look.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its just going to slow you down. In the time that guy does one spindle, I would have four done. What about the inside spindles? That thing won't fit. That stop and start motion he uses on the deck floor is sure fire way to get stop-and-start marks. I can think of no situation where that thing would do anyone any good.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

I see what your saying for the spindles, and frankly spindles were not what I had in mind at all for this. The guy does look like hes taking his sweet time with them. I'm thinking using this strictly for floors. Seems like it would save your back quite a bit of stress and give you better consistency. I'm really looking for a way to maximize uniformity on the surface without having to arch my back as much. Sure I don't wash decks nearly as much as you, but it never hurts to make the job easier on the body when you can.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

What chemicals are you using to wash decks? with the right mix of sodium hydroxide a little bleach and some surfactant (booster) we wash decks very quickly and uniformly without get very close to the surface


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Straight guns with the right size lance may be the ticket for you. Its like cutting in.. yes there are tools that make it look easier but ultimately its about learning to do it correctly and practicing technique til you get it.


----------



## clevegoddard (Aug 24, 2012)

I've seen that link and wanted to say that i like the video very much. Its really helped me. Thanks for sharing.


----------

